# Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro



## dvt (28. Oktober 2011)

*Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Halloechen!

Wie bereits im Titel beschrieben, brauche ich für's Büro und das Studium ein neues Notebook. Mein Altes ist einer Tasse Kaffee zum Opfer gefallen. Grml.

Was wird benötigt: 

~13'' Display, matt. Größer darf es kaum sein, sonst kann ich nicht mehr über das Ding 'rüberschauen :x
SSD Festplatte. Da möchte ich wirklich nicht mehr drauf verzichten. Wer jemals eine bei sich eingebaut hat, der weiß wieso.
Grafikkarte: Völlig egal. Werde keine Spiele mit dem Ding spielen. Abgesehen vielleicht von Solitär.
Sound: Völlig egal. Musik zu hören während einer Vorlesung oder im Büro.. nicht gut.. 
CPU: keine Schnarchnase, also ein Intel darf es schon sein und ein i vor'm Namen wird auch gern gesehen.
Batterielaufzeit: Wichtiges Kriterium, das Notebook darf nicht nach zwei Stunden arbeiten schon nach einer Steckdose ausschau halten.
Preis: Keine 2000€, so günstig wie möglich eben.
Marke: Ich habe mit Lenovo sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allein die Tastatur ist so klasse verarbeitet, da geht das tippen viel leichter von der Hand. Lieber Marken mit gutem Ruf. Dafür zahl ich auch gern 1-2€ mehr.
Ich möchte übrigens Windows 7 & FreeBSD laufen lassen.

Vielen, vielen lieben Dank schon einmal für Eure Hilfe. Ohne sie bin ich aufgeschmissen.
Habe einmal selbst versucht beispielweise bei Lenovo zu schauen nach einem Notebook, aber da gibt es ungefähr fünfzigtausend verschiedenste Modelle.


----------



## Cheater (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Ja, bei Lenovo ist es manchmal schwer durchzublicken 

Also, ich könnte dir das Lenovo Edge E320 vorschlagen. Das Teil hat eine SSD und einen i3 2110. Ich habe hier auch ein E320 stehen, allerdings ohne SSD, aber mit einer HD 6630M. Die Akkulaufzeit liegt ungefär bei 4-6 Stunden, je nachdem was man macht. Bei Office Sachen eher 6 Stunden. Auch das Display ist nicht so schlecht, wie es von machen dargestellt wird, allerdings verbaut Lenovo auch unterschiedliche Panel sowie Akkus. Was ich noch als sehr lobenswert empfinde ist, das man den Lüfter via Software steuern kann. Generell würde ich das Gerät aber als leise bezeichnen. Achso, dem Gerät liegt kein Windows bei, aber das sollte als Student ja kein Problem darstellen.

Alternative Konfigurationen des Geräts wären:

E320 mit UMTS ohne SSD
E320 mit WIn7 Prof ohne SSD

Die SSD nachzurüsten wäre kein großes Ding, da das über die Serviceklappe echt simpel ist. Eine alternative wäre sich ein E320 ohne UMTS zu kaufen und an den msata anschluss eine SSD anzuhängen. Dann hättest du noch die Kapazität der Platte und halt deine SSD fürs System.

Letzte Info noch zu dem Teil:
Vor kurzem gab es ein refresh, der i3 2110 wurde durch einen i3 2130 ersetzt. Ob das nun aber den riesen unterschied für dich macht ist fraglich. Allerdings sind Geräte mit i3 2130 noch nicht wirklich verfügbar.
Falls noch Fragen sind immer her damit.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Dell Vostro 131 könnte ich noch empfehlen, trifft so ziemlich genau deine Forderungen, allerdings kostet der Dell-eigene SSD-Einbau über 200€  Allgemein nicht das günstigste, dafür super verarbeitet (Aluminium-Body), mit i5 CPUs (3GHz Turbo) auf Wunsch und halt die üblichen top Dell-Services (gegen Aufpreis natürlich). Z.Z gibts außerdem ne beleuchtete Tastatur kostenlos.

Werds mir auch fürs Studium holen, ne SSD bau ich aber selber rein, den Aufpreis seh ich nicht ganz ein.


----------



## dvt (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!
Wie schwierig ist denn der Nachbau einer SSD? Und wie sieht das mit Unix aus, läuft das problemfrei auf den empfohlenen Modellen?
Was haltet ihr vom lenovo thinkpad t420 und wie sieht ihr den Preisunterschied - lohnt sich das und wenn ja/nein - wieso?
Wieso kann das nicht einfacher sein für Hardware-Laien? :S
Hm.. Momentan gibts ein ThinkPad X1 für etwa 1250 Flocken im Online-Shop von Lenovo.
Specs:
Intel Core i5-2520M Processor (2.5GHz, 3MB L3, 1333MHz FSB)
Original Windows 7 Professional 
13.3" Premium HD (1366x768) LED Backlit Display
Intel® HD Graphics 3000
4 GB PC3-10600 DDR3-SDRAM 1.333 MHz SODIMM-Speicher (1 DIMM)
320 GB Hard Disk Drive, 7200rpm
Integrated RapidCharge Battery
3 Year Depot Warranty

dazu eine m4 gekauft und alles ist gut? Bitte um Bestätigung oder niederschmetternde Kritik 

Oder das U300s... meine Güte..


----------



## ruf!o (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte hier noch einen wesentlich günstigeren Vorschlag. In der Preiskategorie wohl gerade unschlagbar. Dafür natürlich ne schwächere CPU. 
Das gesparte Geld ließe sich vielleicht in einen größeren Akku investieren. Und selbst mit docking station, ram Erweiterung und ssd bist du noch unter dem preis vom lenovo. 

Geht natürlich nur wenn dir 11,6 Zoll nicht zu klein sind und das gewicht von ca. 2kg nicht zuviel ist. 



			
				ruf!o schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Bei Dell//Alienware gibts im Moment dank eines Gutscheincodes 200€ Rabat auf das mx 11 mit Core i3 und GT540M und inkl. Windows 7 für 528€
> 
> ...


----------



## H. Martin (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Hier 2 Notebooks in 13,3 und 14 Zoll mit i5-Prozessor, mattem Display und spritzwassergeschützter Tastatur zu einem Preis, zu dem das Nachrüsten mit einer SSD möglich ist.

FUJITSU LIFEBOOK SH531 (SH531MRAB1DE) - 13,3 Zoll, Intel Core i5-2410M Mobile Processor, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD mit Gigabit-Netzwerk
FUJITSU LIFEBOOK LH531 (LH531MXAB1DE) - 14 Zoll, Intel Core i5-2410M Mobile Processor, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD mit Gigabit-Netzwerk


----------



## dvt (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Danke für deinen Beitrag, ruf!o !

Zwei Kritikpunkte: Erstens ist das Notebook für den Bürogebrauch zu auffällig, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. Zweitens brauch ich eigentlich keine dezidierte Grafikkarte, da ich nur geringfügige grafische Anforderungen an das Notebook stelle. Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, ob Unix mit einer dezidierten Grafikkarte ohne Probleme zum Laufen gebracht werden kann?

Du hast aber definitiv recht, für den Preis ist das ein sehr, sehr gutes Angebot. Als Daddelkiste für nebenbei ist so ein kleiner Zwerg sicherlich ganz interessant. 11'' sind okay, 13,X'' auch. Nur mehr geht nicht, sonst störts die Kommilitonen.  ..

Zu H. Martin: Problematisch an deinen vorgeschlagenen Notebooks ist vor allem, dass sie von Fujitsu kommen. Bin etwas vorgeschädigt, was das angeht. Hast du selbst mit der Marke schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge, ihr helft mir sehr!


----------



## ruf!o (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Ja, ich kann deine Einwände verstehen. Fürs Büro ist das Alienware vielleicht wirklich ein bisschen zu aufällig.
Wollte auch nur eine Alternative aufzeigen, weil mir 1250€ für ein "nicht Gamer" notebook schon sehr viel erscheint. Zumal die SSD ja dann noch nichtmal da drin ist. Aber ist ja meist so bei den Business-Serien und wenn es dann noch kleiner als 14" sein soll dann wirds extra teuer.
Ich bin da im moment nicht ganz auf dem laufenden, aber ein kollege von mir hat ein etwas älteres Dell XPS in 13,3". Vielleicht schaust du dich da mal um ob es da noch was gibt.

Ich kenne zwar deine Erfahrungen mit Fujitsu geräten nicht, aber bei uns im Büro sind die Teilweise nicht umsonst als Helikopter verschrien.
Bei manchen war es so schlimm das sie selbst die Lüfter gegen leisere getauscht haben.

Also wenn es ein Business Notebook sein soll liegst du glaub ich mit lenovo schon nicht verkehrt.


Viel glück bei der weiteren Suche.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*



dvt schrieb:


> Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!
> Wie schwierig ist denn der Nachbau einer SSD? Und wie sieht das mit Unix aus, läuft das problemfrei auf den empfohlenen Modellen?
> Was haltet ihr vom lenovo thinkpad t420 und wie sieht ihr den Preisunterschied - lohnt sich das und wenn ja/nein - wieso?
> Wieso kann das nicht einfacher sein für Hardware-Laien? :S
> ...


 

das T420 kannst du durchaus nehmen ist eine gute Wahl.
Das x1 würde ich eher meiden, werden einige TP Qualitäten über den Haufen geworfen.
Mattes display, Dockingport, schlimmer noch sind die eher suboptimalen Emissionen und der schwache integrierte Akku.
Für wesentlich weniger, nämlich als Student bekommst du das ThinkPad X220.

Wenn es günstig werden soll, schau mal nach dem ProBook 5330m


----------



## dvt (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Welche Qualitäten meinst du genau? Und wie siehst du den Vergleich zwischen T420 und X220? Kannst du mir für weniger hardwareversierte Menschen die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Notebooks erklären? Und kann man bei beiden noch eine m4 nachrüsten? Die SSD von Lenovo ist mir definitiv zu teuer ^^.
Als Student bekomm ich das X220 günstiger und das T420 nicht? Wie überhaupt?
Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Das T420 bekommst du ebenfalls günstiger
Also grundsätzlich das x220 =12,5", das T420 14" 
Beide stellen die Qualitativ höchste Schiene des Unternehmens dar, auch wenn ein heutiges TP kein T40 mehr ist
Ich vermute sogar das du wenn du auf UMTS verzichtest eine msata SSD verbauen kannst. Bin mir aber nur zu 90% sicher.


----------



## dvt (1. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Hm.. und abgesehen von der Bildschirmgröße unterscheiden die sich nicht merklich? UMTS brauch ich nicht, kostet sicherlich zu viel mtl?!
Und wie und wo bekomm ich das günstiger? Kannste mir 'deine Wahl' vielleicht zeigen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Direkt mit mSata SSD
Lenovo ThinkPad® University X220 Modell 4290W1A für Studenten - CampusPoint Bremen - IT Supplies GmbH Hard- und Software-Service

Also ist es garantiert möglich in das fach für den UMTS slot eine mSATA SSD zu kaufen^^
auf der seite findest du auch das T420


----------



## dvt (1. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

& was wär deine Wahl und wieso? Bin dir sehr dankbar für deine Hilfe 
Hm das ist jetzt das X220i.. wofür steht das scheiß i


----------



## Hammerfaust (1. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Das i steht für die Version mit Intel i3 Prozessor, ist also nicht von größer Bedeutung, bin auch gerade am überlegen ob X220 aber mit i7 Prozessor oder Edge 320 mit i5 und HD6630, beim i7 Model gibt es einen USB 3.0 Anschluss, außerdem hat es ein gutes IPS Display und mSata und 9 Zellen Akku sind auch möglich, sogar ein zweiter Akku mit 6 Zellen unter dem Notebook ist möglich.

Lenovo ThinkPad® University X220 Modell 4290W1B für Studenten - CampusPoint Bremen - IT Supplies GmbH Hard- und Software-Service

für 90 € kriegt man sogar einen zweiten Akku, dann hat man Laufzeit genug.


----------



## dvt (1. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Und noch so ein toller Beitrag! Danke!
Tendiere gerade stark zum T420. Im Vergleich zum X220 scheint es definitiv gemütlicher zu sein für längere Programmiersessions, da man seine Handballen da besser drauf ablegen kann. Klingt doof, aber das ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen, wenn man da ein paar Stunden am Stück dran hockt.
Was wäre da die beste Variante?
Daaaaaaaaaaaanke!


----------



## Hammerfaust (1. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

deine Aussage in Anfangspost war kleiner gleich 13 Zoll und möglichs lange Akkulaufzeit, beides erfüllt das X220 sehr gut, des Weiteren besteht die Möglichkeit einer Dockingstation, dort kann man dann externe Tastatur und Maus anschließen, das empfinde ich als die beste Lösung, hab selbst wieder vor kurzem gemerkt das eine normale Tastatur doch was komplett anderes ist als die Notebooktastaturen. Meine Frage wäre noch wie lange plannst du denn außerhalb deines Arbeitsplatzes zu programmieren.


----------



## dvt (1. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

6 Tage in der Woche, jeweils 4+ Stunden. Und ja, eine richtige Tastatur ist DEFINITIV etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

es geht ja wohl nichts über das Keyboard eines ThinkPads ^^


----------



## dvt (2. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

das einzig dumme ist, dass die Fn Taste ganz links auf der Tastatur ist und nicht rechts von Ctrl ... Wer hat sich den Sch.. denn ausgedacht?!


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Kannst du im BIOS  ändern


----------



## dvt (2. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Wirklich? Wie toll ist das denn )


----------



## dvt (4. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Hat sonst noch wer Meinungen zum Thinkpad Showdown?


----------



## dvt (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

So.. habe mir jetzt das T420 bestellt. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wie ich das Ding von A nach B transportiert bekommen. Finde im Forum hier auch keinen seperaten Bereich für Notebooktaschen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich mich darüber informieren kann oder hat jemand eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung? 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## DerMann (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung - Notebook für Studium & Büro*

Also ... was Notebook-Taschen angeht kannst du doch jede gut gepolsterte nehmen. Das kannst du doch selbst merken. Wozu brauchst du beratung ?


----------

